# North Western NJ Trainer and training plan advice needed



## dfisch235 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi everyone,
Im located in Sussex county NJ and would like some opinions on some trainers that are 45 min in any direction. 
The second part of my question is in regards to coming up with a plan for a new puppy. I currently own two dogs right now - a husky and a border collie.
The border collie we have had for a few years and we got her as a senior from a shelter, but the husky we had since she was a puppy and she is two y/o now. The husky we had no issues really with house breaking and we did a "basic obedience / puppy kindergarten" with her. In approx. 3 weeks we will be bringing home a new German Shepherd puppy. I would like to be able to work with this puppy past basic obedience.
So here are my questions:
- Trainer recommendations near Sussex County NJ
- "How to" come up with a training plan for the new addition
- Recommendation for bringing a new puppy into a home with two adult dogs
Lastly any other input or things we might not have considered would be really appreciated.
Thank you for reading!!


----------



## Bobby25104 (Jan 21, 2014)

The current dogs male female? The new puppy male,female?
You have to remember there's going to be one who is the alpha dog. Can I ask where are you getting your shepherd from? And what type of lines is it? This will have a lot to do with socialization I recommend all dogs be on leash and the puppy comes in with who is the boss at home one on one interaction don't let the dogs rush the puppy. As far as a training plan you probably wouldn't want to start hard training. It should be more or less play time house breaking and getting it used to a new place. As far as training I use http://www.sjk9solutions.com for my gsd he's. South of Sussex but trains on weekends and has people traveling from pa and all over nj. Oh and will you be crating this puppy? I recommend this to keep the puppy safe when you aren't home or sleeping. They can be very sneaky. Any thing else is be glad to help. 







dfisch235 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Im located in Sussex county NJ and would like some opinions on some trainers that are 45 min in any direction.
> The second part of my question is in regards to coming up with a plan for a new puppy. I currently own two dogs right now - a husky and a border collie.
> The border collie we have had for a few years and we got her as a senior from a shelter, but the husky we had since she was a puppy and she is two y/o now. The husky we had no issues really with house breaking and we did a "basic obedience / puppy kindergarten" with her. In approx. 3 weeks we will be bringing home a new German Shepherd puppy. I would like to be able to work with this puppy past basic obedience.
> ...


----------



## dfisch235 (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks for the response bobby! My current dogs are female and we are bringing in another female. We have spoken with a few people regarding the dynamic of multiple females in the same quarters. 
We are getting our new addition from Von der Coyle German Shepherds. 
Crating is definitely going to be a must. My husky is still crated when we are not home - this is still for her safety even though she is rarely getting into anything she shouldnt these days. 
Unfortunately the trainers you recommended are a little bit out of our driving range - close to a two hour commute. I would still like to see if anyone else has any other alternate trainer recommendation a little closer to my area.


Bobby25104 said:


> The current dogs male female? The new puppy male,female?
> You have to remember there's going to be one who is the alpha dog. Can I ask where are you getting your shepherd from? And what type of lines is it? This will have a lot to do with socialization I recommend all dogs be on leash and the puppy comes in with who is the boss at home one on one interaction don't let the dogs rush the puppy. As far as a training plan you probably wouldn't want to start hard training. It should be more or less play time house breaking and getting it used to a new place. As far as training I use South Jersey K9 Solutions | Home of Quality European German Shepherd Dogs for my gsd he's. South of Sussex but trains on weekends and has people traveling from pa and all over nj. Oh and will you be crating this puppy? I recommend this to keep the puppy safe when you aren't home or sleeping. They can be very sneaky. Any thing else is be glad to help.


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Contact Beth Bradly - Dog Obedience Training


----------



## Bobby25104 (Jan 21, 2014)

The puppies look good! I still crate my 12 month old. Maybe try asking the breeder if they know of a trainer closer to that area I know there's a trainer in French town unsure the name. Good luck they definitely wear you out.!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

the trainer we use is located in franklin. his name is david. guy is pretty good. does everything from puppy kindergarten, to bite work to explosives detection. also does CGC testing. NJ dog training from Pet Dogs Unlimited - certified trainers provide in-home programs.


----------

